

Ask HN: Any interest in a San Luis Obispo, CA meetup/hackfest? - callmeed

I've currently got an office in San Luis Obispo, CA – halfway between LA and the Valley.<p>Our office building has several empty rooms next to mine and I could secure them for a couple days if there was interest in a meetup/hackfest here. Our office is downtown and within walking distance of lots of restaurants/bars.<p>I thought it might be a good chance for some of the SoCal and Valley HN people to meet, change the scenery, do some hacking, teaching, etc.<p>I'd also be willing to spring for pizza + beer one night.
======
ryduh
I'm from SLO and would love this. I'm currently down in Orange County until
late October but once I'm back I would definitely come to SLO meetups.

------
Cmccann7
I used to live in SLO and went to Cal Poly. I am in Palo Alto now but would
love to help anyway I can! My address is in my profile, email me

------
csmeder
I live in SLO. I am also very interested. My email is in my profile.

------
shiny
I live in SLO and would love to do this. Email in profile.

------
jpterry
I'm in Santa Barbara and am very interested.

~~~
callmeed
Drop me an email (in my profile) or add yours to your profile and I'll get
something out to everyone.

